# Urgent Gitzo tripod advice needed: Anyone using (or used) GT1541?



## sagittariansrock (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi
I have been looking to buy one of the above two for a while, and there is a very nice sale going on. Have to make the purchase by the end of the day to receive it before my trip, and I am still unsure. My heaviest lens is a 70-200 2.8 which I sometimes use with a 2x TC. Camera is 5DIII with L plate. Compact size is a big plus for me, since I shall fly with it a lot. However, a taller tripod is also a more stable tripod.
Here's the dilemma:
The GT1541 looks perfect, but I am worried about the lowest sections being too skinny, and the 200mm being the maximum recommended by Gitzo. Is there anyone familiar with the GT1541 and is willing to share his opinion? That will be most helpful.



The GT2541 I have tried myself and it is fine otherwise, but the maximum height with column retracted is barely sufficient for me to use without bending. The GT2531 is taller with column retracted but far less compact when folded. Ideally, the GT2542L would have been perfect (compact, light, tall), but it is one of the few excluded from the rebate 

[Please note I am NOT looking at the Traveller series. These are the regular Mountaineer tripods]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Urgent Gitzo tripod advice needed: GT1541 or GT2541?*

It depends on the purpose. I give having a taller tripod a high priority because I only use a tripod for a light lens like the 70-200 when using a slow shutter speed for long exposure and I like to have minimum vibration. I had some bad experiences with vibration from a sturdy tripod but with the center column raised.

For ordinary shutter speeds, if you have IS, consider a monopod.

Its hard to give advice without knowing exactly what you need the tripod for. It sounds like you want high stability with the camera at eye level, and the heavier tripod is better in that case


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Urgent Gitzo tripod advice needed: GT1541 or GT2541?*

I shall be mostly using the tripod for landscape photography. Long exposures, panoramas, multiple exposures for HDR. 
I currently have a 3001Pro (older version of the 190Pro) which extends to about 47" without center column and weighs almost 2 kg. Now, that's about 5 inches too short for me and quite heavy to lug around- which is why I often don't. And I desperately miss a tripod many, many times. A tripod I cannot take with me is as good as not there to begin with.
So I know I NEED a taller, lighter tripod. And I have narrowed down to the aforementioned two. My only question is, is GT1541 sturdy enough for my purpose? I have tried and liked the GT2541 but would prefer the taller, lighter GT1541- unfortunately I don't have access to one to try it out. I am worried if I have to use it with the fourth segment retracted that will defeat the purpose of getting the taller tripod.


By the way, I do have a monopod (Manfrotto 3216) which I use with the 70-200 and it is fine for its purpose, but that's an entirely different ball game altogether.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 9, 2013)

Went with the GT2541. Thanks anyway, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 9, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Went with the GT2541. Thanks anyway, it was worth a shot.


You made the right choice. I have the 1551, with the RRS BH-30 head. It packs extremely compact and is very convenient on space and weight restricted travel. But it is rather shaky. 1541 has one leg section less, but I suspect it is pretty much same same.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 9, 2013)

Eldar said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Went with the GT2541. Thanks anyway, it was worth a shot.
> ...



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## bhoy (Dec 10, 2013)

I have the 1542T w/ RRS BH-40 and have traveled with it and experienced some windy conditions. I hang my backpack with the rest of my gear in it from the hook and didn't have any problems with shake.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 11, 2013)

bhoy said:


> I have the 1542T w/ RRS BH-40 and have traveled with it and experienced some windy conditions. I hang my backpack with the rest of my gear in it from the hook and didn't have any problems with shake.



I was only considering the GT1541 or the GT2541. The traveler series is too short with center column retracted and therefore not appropriate for me.


----------

